# Kocham ją, nie kocham jej



## tkekte

Moderator note: Split from here. Nowe pytanie - nowy wątek! 

Dziękuję serdecznie wszystkim za pomoc!  Teraz mam nowe pytanie...

I thought ją was the accusative case of ona.  Is it jej? I've seen people writing things like "powiedz jej, że ją kochasz". So it looks like ją is accusative and jej is dative.  Does wyczuć require the dative case? Please explain.. ^^ (going to search for declension patterns)


----------



## .Jordi.

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da tkekte Visualizza messaggio
Dziękuję serdecznie wszystkim za pomoc! Teraz mam nowe pytanie...



> I thought ją was the accusative case of ona. Is it jej? I've seen people writing things like "powiedz jej, że ją kochasz". So it looks like ją is accusative and jej is dative. Does wyczuć require the dative case? Please explain.. ^^ (going to search for declension patterns)


powiedz jej = powiedzieć + celownik (komu? czemu?)
kochasz ją = kochać + biernik (kogo? co?)
Czasownik "wyczuć" wymaga biernika = wyczułem go (kogo? co?)


> Btw, czy nie musi to być "powiedż"?


Nie może być "powiedż", musi być "powiedz", które wymawiane jest z ubezdźwięcznieniem na końcu [pov'iec].


----------



## tkekte

> _powiedz jej_ = powiedzieć + celownik (komu? czemu?)
> _kochasz ją_ = kochać + biernik (kogo? co?)
> Czasownik "wyczuć" wymaga biernika = _wyczułem go_ (kogo? co?)


 			 		 	 	 Tak mysliłem... czyli trzeba być "wyczuć ją", bo "ją" jest formą biernika. Czemuż Tom zmianił moje "ją" na "jej" w tym zdanie?


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Tak mysliłem... czyli trzeba być "wyczuć ją", bo "ją" jest formą biernika. Czemuż Tom zmianił moje "ją" na "jej" w tym zdanie?


 
Ponieważ przy formach negatywnych są czasowniki, które zmieniają wymagania co do przypadka:

_Wyczuwam ją_, ale _Nie wyczuwam jej._
_Kocham ją, _ale _Nie kocham jej_.
_Widzę ją_, ale _Nie widzę jej_.




> Ok.  Zmieszałem się od slowa "sprawdż" sensa którego jeszcze nie wychwaciłem.
> 
> sprawdz = check, od bezokolicznika _sprawdzić_.
> A *sprawdż*, co to jest? Nie ma go w słownikach.. ale ma w Internecie.


 
Jesteś na dobrym tropie, _sprawdź _jest formą trybu rozkazującego drugiej osoby od czasownika _sprawdzić._


----------



## tkekte

.Jordi. said:


> Ponieważ przy formach negatywnych są czasowniki, które zmieniają wymagania co do przypadka:
> 
> _Wyczuwam ją_, ale _Nie wyczuwam jej._
> _Kocham ją, _ale _Nie kocham jej_.
> _Widzę ją_, ale _Nie widzę jej_.


Teraz rozumiem.  Czy jest normalnym dla wszystkich czasowników zmieniać swoich wymagań przy negatywnej formie, czy tylko dla kilka wyjątkowych?



> Jesteś na dobrym tropie, _sprawdź _jest formą trybu rozkazującego drugiej osoby od czasownika _sprawdzić._


"tryb rozkazujący", to ma być "imperative mood"? Jeśli tak, to "sprawdz" jest nic? Ale widziałem go oraz "sprawd*ż*" (dokładnie z literą ż), już nie pamiętam gdzie. :< Chyba tamten który napisał "sprawdz" zapomniał postawić kropkę, a "sprawdż" bylo pomyłką. 

Dziękuję jeszcze raz. 

Edit: Hmm... ale wtedy, czemu "powiedz" a nie "powiedź"? I'm confused again. 
Mój domysł..
powiedz, bo powie*dz*ać [twarde dz]
sprawdź, bo spraw*dz*ić [miękkie dz]


----------



## Tsudo

No, nie, bo nie mówimy "powiedzać" - może być "powiadać" czy "powiedzieć", natomiast tryb rozkazujący "powiedz" pochodzi od czasownika "mówić". Cóż, nie potrafię wytłumaczyć Ci dlaczego jest tak, czy inaczej, to chyba normalne, że nie zastanawiamy się nad zasadami własnego języka, prawda?  Może po prostu tak lepiej brzmi...


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Teraz rozumiem.  Czy jest normalnym dla wszystkich czasowników zmieniać swoich wymagań przy negatywnej formie, czy tylko dla kilka wyjątkowych?


 
To dość trudne pytanie, dlatego też odpowiedź nie może być na nie prosta, otóż dotyczy to tych czasowników, które rządzą dopełnieniem bliższym w bierniku, zaś po ich zanegowaniu rząd ten zmienia się na dopełniaczowy, np.:

_budować zaporę - nie budować zapory_
_badać życie owadów - nie badać życia owadów_
_czytać prasę brukową - nie czytać prasy brukowej_
_stawiać wysokie wymagania - nie stawiać wysokich wymagań_
_tworzyć miejsca pracy - nie tworzyć miejsc pracy_
_wyznawać niepopularne poglądy - nie wyznawać niepopularnych poglądów_



> Edit: Hmm... ale wtedy, czemu "powiedz" a nie "powiedź"? I'm confused again.
> Mój domysł..
> powiedz, bo powie*dz*ać [twarde dz]
> sprawdź, bo spraw*dz*ić [miękkie dz]


 
To pytanie jest jeszcze trudniejsze i ciężko dać na nie jednoznaczną odpowiedź, otóż w grę wchodzą tutaj alternacje na granicach morfemów, które są wynikiem historycznego rozwoju polskiego systemu wokalicznego.


----------



## .Jordi.

Tsudo said:


> No, nie, bo nie mówimy "powiedzać" - może być "powiadać" czy "powiedzieć", natomiast tryb rozkazujący "powiedz" pochodzi od czasownika "mówić".


 
Skoro _powiedz_ pochodzi od _mówić_, to od czego niby pochodzi _mów_?


----------



## Tsudo

Tryb rozkazujący od 'powiadać' to 'powiadaj', a nie 'powiedz'. Oczywiście, najbardziej adekwatnym bezokolicznikiem do 'powiedz' jest 'powiedzieć', ale ma inną formę niż 'powiadać', dlatego stwierdzam, że można uznać, że sens ma taki jak 'mówić'. Ale jeżeli lubisz czepiać się szczegółow, to przepraszam za pomyłkę ;>


----------



## Marga H

Tsudo said:


> No, nie, bo nie mówimy "powiedzać" - może być "powiadać" czy "powiedzieć", natomiast tryb rozkazujący "powiedz" pochodzi od czasownika "mówić". Cóż, nie potrafię wytłumaczyć Ci dlaczego jest tak, czy inaczej, to chyba normalne, że nie zastanawiamy się nad zasadami własnego języka, prawda?  Może po prostu tak lepiej brzmi...


Niezupełnie.
powiedzieć - tryb rozkazujący:  powiedz!
mówić - tryb rozkazujący: mów!


----------



## Tsudo

Tak, tak, już to ustaliliśmy.


----------



## .Jordi.

Tsudo said:


> Tryb rozkazujący od 'powiadać' to 'powiadaj', a nie 'powiedz'. Oczywiście, najbardziej adekwatnym bezokolicznikiem do 'powiedz' jest 'powiedzieć', ale ma inną formę niż 'powiadać', dlatego stwierdzam, że można uznać, że sens ma taki jak 'mówić'. Ale jeżeli lubisz czepiać się szczegółow, to przepraszam za pomyłkę ;>


 
To nie jest szczegół. Poza tym nikt, oprócz Ciebie, nie przywołał tutaj czasownika _powiadać, _tkekte napisał _powiedzać, _ale oczywiście miał na myśli czasownik _powiedzieć_. Twierdzić, że się odnosił do _powiadać,_ byłoby zarzuceniem mu co najmniej całkowitym nieodróżnianiem czasowników.

A chodzi przede wszystkim o to, aby nie wprowadzać kogoś uczącego się języka polskiego w błąd.


----------



## Marga H

Moi koledzy wyprzedzili mnie w trakcie pisania.Nie jest to czepianie się szczegółów, bo nie powinno się wprowadzac w błąd ambitnych uczniów języka polskiego.
To są trochę nietypowe czasowniki, stad problemy.Czasowniki zwykle w języku polskim występuja parami: dokonany/niedokonany
mówić/powiedzieć jest nietypowa parą ( mówić - imperfective aspect, powiedzieć - perfective aspect ) ich  byli " partnerzy" czyli czsowniki mawiać i powiadać są obecnie mało używane.


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> Jesteś na dobrym tropie, _sprawdź _jest formą trybu rozkazującego drugiej osoby od czasownika _sprawdzić._





			
				tkekte said:
			
		

> "tryb rozkazujący", to ma być "imperative mood"? Jeśli tak, to "sprawdz" jest nic? Ale widziałem go oraz "sprawd*ż*" (dokładnie z literą ż), już nie pamiętam gdzie. :< Chyba tamten który napisał "sprawdz" zapomniał postawić kropkę, a "sprawdż" bylo pomyłką.


tkekte, zauważ, że w stawiamy tu kreskę ź nie kropkę. 



.Jordi. said:


> To dość trudne pytanie, dlatego też odpowiedź nie może być na nie prosta, otóż dotyczy to tych czasowników, które rządzą dopełnieniem bliższym w bierniku, zaś po ich zanegowaniu rząd ten zmienia się na dopełniaczowy, np.:
> 
> _budować zaporę - nie budować zapory_
> _badać życie owadów - nie badać życia owadów_
> _czytać prasę brukową - nie czytać prasy brukowej_
> _stawiać wysokie wymagania - nie stawiać wysokich wymagań_
> _tworzyć miejsca pracy - nie tworzyć miejsc pracy_
> _wyznawać niepopularne poglądy - nie wyznawać niepopularnych poglądów_


Warto również dodać, że w pytaniach mogą być obie formy, w zależności od formy pytania.


.Jordi. said:


> To pytanie jest jeszcze trudniejsze i ciężko dać na nie jednoznaczną odpowiedź, otóż w grę wchodzą tutaj alternacje na granicach morfemów, które są wynikiem historycznego rozwoju polskiego systemu wokalicznego.


Ciekawe, mógłbyś napisać coś więcej na ten temat? Jak przebiegał ten proces?
Dorzucając coś jeszcze do przykładów:
zrzędź
poprzedź
Czy mogą mieć tu znaczenie dźwięki poprzedzające ostatnią głoskę?


Tom


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Ciekawe, mógłbyś napisać coś więcej na ten temat? Jak przebiegał ten proces?
> Dorzucając coś jeszcze do przykładów:
> zrzędź
> poprzedź
> Czy mogą mieć tu znaczenie dźwięki poprzedzające ostatnią głoskę?


 
Napisałem trochę o tym, ale rozłączył mi się internet i nie zdążyło się wysłać, nie mam już sił pisać tego ponownie. W każdym razie, jeśli naprawdę interesuje Cię ten temat, to polecam _Gramatykę historyczną języka polskiego_ Krystyny Długosz-Kurczabowej i Stanisława Dubisza. Zwłaszcza zaś rozdziały o fonetyce i fonologii oraz o rozwoju kategorii trybu rozkazującego w polszczyźnie.


----------



## tkekte

.Jordi. said:


> Napisałem trochę o tym, ale rozłączył mi się internet i nie zdążyło się wysłać, nie mam już sił pisać tego ponownie.


Aaa, ja też nie mogę tego cierpieć... dlatego wszystko piszę w notepadzie (albo drugiem redaktorze tekstowem), a potem wstawiam gotowę odpowiedź na forum. 
Jeszcze chciałbym powiedzieć p), że nie trzeba się kłócić z powodu mnie...
Co do reguł, oczywiscie jest bardzo przydatne ich znać (zobaczcie moje złamane przypadki dla przykładu ), no według mnie, język się uczy głównie przez przedłużone i ciągle ujawnienie.. czyli cztenie książek, sajtów internetowych, słuchanie radio (albo żywej mowy przy szansu), itd.


----------

